# VBA Powerpoint - 99 problems -



## SchwarzesAuge (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

es sind nicht 99 problems, aber dafür zwei schier unlösbare. Nachdem ich in vielen Office Foren erfolglos mein Glück versucht habe. ist 
dieses "Spezialistenforum" meine letzte Hoffnung. Vielleicht sollte ich das Posting in VB 6.0 eröffnen, weiß nicht ob
es hier richtig ist. Nun zu den Problemen:

1. Wie kann ich per VBA Code in Powerpoint die in einer Powerpoint Datei abgelegten Verknüpfungen bearbeiten, also z.B löschen oder aktualisieren?
Auch habe ich im Gegensatz zu Excel keine Option gefunden, die verhindert, dass Powerpoint nachfragt ob aktualisiert werden soll (ohne alle Verknüpfungen auf manuell zu stellen, denn dann müßten hier hunderte Dateien mit tausenden Verknüpfungen auf manuell gestellt werden)

2. Wie kann ich in Powerpoint VBA den Inhalt einer zeller einer Excel Datei in eine String Variable speichern? 
Workbooks.open klappt nicht. Sheets. Cells kiennt er hier auch nicht ...

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, in Powerpoint VBA zu prrogrammieren ist viel schwere als Excel, es gibt kaum Hilfeseiten dazu!

Gruß


----------

